# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Prejardhja e Natës së Shtrigave

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë    


 PREJARDHJA E NATËS SË SHTRIGAVE
                   (Halloween)

     Nata e Shtrigave është një festë kristiane, por me rrënjë pagane, e cila shënohet me 31 Tetor, është një festë vjetore, por që po merrë përmasa botërore
    Sipas historianit Nicholas Rogers, prejardhja e kësaj feste popullore vjen nga Roma, ku kremtohej për nder të hyjneshës Pomona, hyjnesha e farërave, fryteve, që ka lidhshmëri me përkujtimin e të vdekurve, ditë e cila quhej Parentalia   
    Parentalia ka lidhshmëri me festën e keltëve paganë Samhain, që në irlandishtën e vjetër do të thotë: Fundi i verës. Këtë festë të lashtë pagane e kremtonin edhe popuj tjerë të Europës si keltët, galët, britonët etj.  
     Në ndikimin e fuqisë ekonomike, politike, nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, kjo festë mashtrimi është përhapur, për shkaqe përfitimi,  edhe në Amerikën Jugore, Afrikë , Evropë, Azi,  deri në Japoni 
     Keltët e lashtë besonin se kufiri i kësaj bote dhe botës së ardhshme është mes verës dhe dimrit, të cilin e kremtonin me frikë dhe shpresë, duke ndezur zjarre, me lojra të ndryshme.Përdornin fryte, në veçanti kunguj të gërryer, i gëdhendin me kujdes, që ti përngjajnë fantazmave për ti trebur shpirtërat e këqinjë.
    Për ti trembur shpirtat e këqinjë bëhen përgatitje të mëdha me lloj-lloj veshjes, shpenzime të shumta për blerjen e maskave, nga të gjitha moshat që të jenë gati Natën e Shtrigave, me 31 Tetor.
     Sipas një hulumtimi të Agjensisë National Retail Federation në Shtetet  e Bashkuara të Amerikës vetëm për  Natën e Shtrigave të 31 Tetorit 2006 janë shpenzuar rreth pesë miliard dollarë.! Këto shpenzime marramendëse po vijnë duke u shtuar nga viti në vitë
    Për këto shpenzime të kota, që po i bënë bota, edhe ne në  Kosovën e  shkretë jemi dëshmitarë vetë për Natën e Shtrigave se çka po ngjetë- vjet për vjetPër tu mos u mashtruar, nga shejtani i mallkuar, duhet pakëz udhëzim Udhëzim i cili rrugën ta ndriçon dhe të shpëton, që gjendët në tmadhërueshmin Kuran      

Burimet kryesore:
1.Rogers, Nicholas (2002). "Samhain and the Celtic Origins of Halloween". Halloween: From Pagan Ritual to Party Night, pp.1121. New York: Oxford University Press.
2.Hutton, Ronald (1996). Stations of the Sun: A History of the Ritual Year in Britain. Oxford: Oxford University Press. ^
3. Danaher, Kevin (1972). The Year in Ireland: Irish Calendar Customs, pp.19022. Dublin: Mercier Press. 
4.Skal, David J. (2002). Death Makes a Holiday: A Cultural History of Halloween,  New York: Bloomsbury.
5.Simpson, Jacqueline All Saints' Day in Encyclopedia of Death and Dying, Howarth, G and Leeman, O (2001)London Routledge, p.14 Halloween is closely associated in folklore with death and the supernatural.
6.Jack Santino (ed.), Halloween and Other Festivals of Death and Life, University of Tennessee Press (1994). 

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## mia@

Sa te frikshme e ke bere ate shkrimin ti?
Ti vertet mendon se tani Amerikanet e festojne nga frika per te trembur shpirtrat e keqinj? Te mendosh qe kjo eshte festa me  e preferueshme e femijeve, sepse jane ata qe argetohen me shume. Tani kjo feste ka natyre te gezueshme, dhe aspak fetare. Ka ardhur ne Usa nga emigrantet Irlandez, dhe qe atehere ka marr nje tjeter karakter. Shikohet si nje menyre argetimi me familjen, shoqerine dhe kaq.
Pse jo? Nje dite festive me shume. Nje arsye me shume per te ndare gezimin, festuar me te njohurit e tu. Kaq. Edhepse vet nuk e kam ndonje qejf, me pelqen atmosfera festive qe shikon tani keto dite ketu. Organizojne parada me kostume, party, etj.

Eshte kthyer ne nje feste pagane dhe asgje me shume.
Normalisht ju jeni kundra se ju vetem festat e besimit tuaj festoni. 

Mos u trembni, se nuk ju detyron njeri ta festoni, e shpenzoni para te kota per te trembur shpirtrat e keqinj. Ju keni Allahun qe ju mbron.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Disa

"Feste" e te cmendurve.

----------


## Alienated

Halloween
 :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Alienated

> Sa te frikshme e ke bere ate shkrimin ti?
> Ti vertet mendon se tani Amerikanet e festojne nga frika per te trembur shpirtrat e keqinj? Te mendosh qe kjo eshte festa me  e preferueshme e femijeve, sepse jane ata qe argetohen me shume. Tani kjo feste ka natyre te gezueshme, dhe aspak fetare. Ka ardhur ne Usa nga emigrantet Irlandez, dhe qe atehere ka marr nje tjeter karakter. Shikohet si nje menyre argetimi me familjen, shoqerine dhe kaq.
> Pse jo? Nje dite festive me shume. Nje arsye me shume per te ndare gezimin, festuar me te njohurit e tu. Kaq. Edhepse vet nuk e kam ndonje qejf, me pelqen atmosfera festive qe shikon tani keto dite ketu. Organizojne parada me kostume, party, etj.
> 
> Eshte kthyer ne nje feste pagane dhe asgje me shume.
> Normalisht ju jeni kundra se ju vetem festat e besimit tuaj festoni. 
> 
> Mos u trembni, se nuk ju detyron njeri ta festoni, e shpenzoni para te kota per te trembur shpirtrat e keqinj. Ju keni Allahun qe ju mbron..


Halloween s'ka as piken e religjionit me - se paku ke Amerikanet. Kam qe nje muaj qe zyren e kam te mbushur me rrjete merimangash, merimanga te plastikes, llojlloj insektesh, fotografi te trishtueshme si dhe plote embelsira. S'eshte se kemi femije ketu ku punoj une - por thjeshte Amerikane duan te ruajne traditen e Halloween. 

Dhe askush s'e sheh si feste religjioze. Asnje deri tani s'e kam degjuar t'a trajtoje si te tille.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Sa te frikshme e ke bere ate shkrimin ti?
> Ti vertet mendon se tani Amerikanet e festojne nga frika per te trembur shpirtrat e keqinj? Te mendosh qe kjo eshte festa me  e preferueshme e femijeve, sepse jane ata qe argetohen me shume. Tani kjo feste ka natyre te gezueshme, dhe aspak fetare. Ka ardhur ne Usa nga emigrantet Irlandez, dhe qe atehere ka marr nje tjeter karakter. Shikohet si nje menyre argetimi me familjen, shoqerine dhe kaq.
> Pse jo? Nje dite festive me shume. Nje arsye me shume per te ndare gezimin, festuar me te njohurit e tu. Kaq. Edhepse vet nuk e kam ndonje qejf, me pelqen atmosfera festive qe shikon tani keto dite ketu. Organizojne parada me kostume, party, etj.
> 
> Eshte kthyer ne nje feste pagane dhe asgje me shume.
> Normalisht ju jeni kundra se ju vetem festat e besimit tuaj festoni. 
> 
> Mos u trembni, se nuk ju detyron njeri ta festoni, e shpenzoni para te kota per te trembur shpirtrat e keqinj. Ju keni Allahun qe ju mbron..


Po normal moi mia, a nuk ben ti informon te tjeret qe bien ne kurtha te festave pagane ? Eh sa gjaku eshte derdhe per keto shtriga dikur  :pa dhembe:  , e kuptoi se pse tani eshte shendrruar en nje fest  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

> Po normal moi mia, a nuk ben ti informon te tjeret qe bien ne kurtha te festave pagane ? Eh sa gjaku eshte derdhe per keto shtriga dikur  , e kuptoi se pse tani eshte shendrruar en nje fest


Cfare po thua se s'po te kuptoj?!
Une nuk po luaj rolin e informatorit ketu. Ate po e ben shume mire hapesi i temes, une thjesht shtova ca sqarime informacionit te tij qe eshte shume i njeanshem dhe jo pa qellim.  :shkelje syri: 
Qe informacioni te jete sa me i plote duhet te shqyrtohen te mirat e te keqijat e kesaj feste. Informacioni qe solli hapesi i temes, eshte vetem keqinformim i qellimshem. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Për t’i trembur shpirtat e këqinjë bëhen përgatitje të mëdha me lloj-lloj veshjes, shpenzime të shumta për blerjen e maskave, nga të gjitha moshat që të jenë gati Natën e Shtrigave, me 31 Tetor….


Shpirtrat e keqinj jemi duke tremb  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Cfare po thua se s'po te kuptoj?!
> Une nuk po luaj rolin e informatorit ketu. Ate po e ben shume mire hapesi i temes, une thjesht shtova ca sqarime informacionit te tij qe eshte shume i njeanshem dhe jo pa qellim. 
> Qe informacioni te jete sa me i plote duhet te shqyrtohen te mirat e te keqijat e kesaj feste. Informacioni qe solli hapesi i temes, eshte vetem keqinformim i qellimshem.


Mua me pelqei shkrimi, dhe ne kete fest ka vetem te keqija ! Nese sillemi si pagan, atehere jemi pagan ! Kurse muslimani ka rrugen e trasuar drejt, po lakoi nga lakmia e festave te tjera, ai devijoi ! Dhe tani çfar e dallon Islamin nga fet e tjera ? ! Asgje,. prandaj eshte esenciale qe te ruhët feja e Pastër !

----------


## Disa

Jo ne duhet ta festojm sepse,duhet te jemi te "moderuar" haha na mbyten injorantat,inshalla nuk i teket ketyre evropianve te "edukuar" te ecin me koke,se garant edhe shqiptaret ja msyne me ece me koke,ehhh te shkreti nuk e din qe nuk munden :buzeqeshje:  po ska derte more provojeni:P:P

----------


## Izadora

Edhe nqs nje myslyman, ateist  feston nje feste te nje feje tjeter , nuk eshte  ndonje hata, thjesht tregon nje lloje respekti per fen tjeter.

----------


## fisniku-student

Kjo lloj Feste eshte nje ritual i zakonshem satanist dhe asgje me teper, dhe nese mendon dikush se nje femije arrin te loz dhe argetoj veten duke proceduar nje ritual kaq te frikshem, ateher propozim i imi, per keta prinder eshte qe ketyre femijeve ti propozohet profesioni si Kasap :ngerdheshje: 

Konsiderohet se existon mundesia qe te kryhet nje krim shum leht nese behet gjat ketij rituali satanist, sepse nese ia hjek koken tjetrit me sopat, ateher je njesh ne kete fest dhe tek ateher ke per ti marr duartrokitjet e te tjereve. Krejt kjo sepse realja prej jo reales ne kete fest nuk kan diferenc te madhe.

Nje film qe trajton nje histori te ngjajshme eshte Trick 'r Treat dhe qe deshmon ate qe thash me lart, ku nje person e mbyti dhe kreu masaker mbi tjetrin, ndersa turma qeshnin dhe brohorisnin kete akt.

----------


## ramazan_it

> Cfare po thua se s'po te kuptoj?!
> Une nuk po luaj rolin e informatorit ketu. Ate po e ben shume mire hapesi i temes, une thjesht shtova ca sqarime informacionit te tij qe eshte shume i njeanshem dhe jo pa qellim. 
> Qe informacioni te jete sa me i plote duhet te shqyrtohen te mirat e te keqijat e kesaj feste. Informacioni qe solli hapesi i temes, eshte vetem keqinformim i qellimshem.


Po është normale dhe nuk kemi se pse të çuditemi me ju se po festoni festën e shtrigës se vetëm ajo u mungonte. Po mbasi the se ka të mira ajo festë, na i trego të mirat me argumente dhe jo me fjalët e tua personale.

Se nuk keni lënë ditë pa e bërë festë, edhe vetë ju disa festa nuk i dini se prej ku e kanë prejardhjen por thoni vetëm se të bëjmë festë hmmm.  Mbasi ju vjen si ofendim se ju kritikojnë për festat e juaja me thanë pa lidhje, bjerni argumente për të debatuar ose heshtni në rastëse nuk keni argumente. Se këtu është komuniteti musliman dhe nuk ka se çka pse të ndërhysh  me injorancë, por sjell argument.

Se ju të krishterët asnjëherë nuk keni argumente për atë që keni qenë të kritikuar, por vetëm se fjalë boshe dhe asgjë më tepër.

Mbasi nuk keni argument, pse nuk rrini në atë komunitetin e juaj dhe urroni festat e juaja pagane ndërmjet vehte dhe lini rahat ata të komunitetit musliman, se e dimë se sa i doni ju muslimanët, për këtë kemi njohuri se urrejtjen e keni të mbrendshme.

Kërkoj falje nga besimtarët musliman që ndërhyra.

----------


## Nete

Nje film qe trajton nje histori te ngjajshme eshte Trick 'r Treat dhe qe deshmon ate qe thash me lart, ku nje person e mbyti dhe kreu masaker mbi tjetrin, ndersa turma qeshnin dhe brohorisnin kete ak

Prej se e kam pa ate film ,i urrej hallovenet me... :pa dhembe:

----------


## mia@

> Po është normale dhe nuk kemi se pse të çuditemi me ju se po festoni festën e shtrigës se vetëm ajo u mungonte. Po mbasi the se ka të mira ajo festë, na i trego të mirat me argumente dhe jo me fjalët e tua personale.
> 
> Se nuk keni lënë ditë pa e bërë festë, edhe vetë ju disa festa nuk i dini se prej ku e kanë prejardhjen por thoni vetëm se të bëjmë festë hmmm.  Mbasi ju vjen si ofendim se ju kritikojnë për festat e juaja me thanë pa lidhje, bjerni argumente për të debatuar ose heshtni në rastëse nuk keni argumente. Se këtu është komuniteti musliman dhe nuk ka se çka pse të ndërhysh  me injorancë, por sjell argument.
> 
> Se ju të krishterët asnjëherë nuk keni argumente për atë që keni qenë të kritikuar, por vetëm se fjalë boshe dhe asgjë më tepër.
> 
> Mbasi nuk keni argument, pse nuk rrini në atë komunitetin e juaj dhe urroni festat e juaja pagane ndërmjet vehte dhe lini rahat ata të komunitetit musliman, se e dimë se sa i doni ju muslimanët, për këtë kemi njohuri se urrejtjen e keni të mbrendshme.
> 
> Kërkoj falje nga besimtarët musliman që ndërhyra.


Ty te vjen inat pse ne festojme perdite?  Nuk kam nevoje per argumenta une nese dua te festoj dicka. Me pelqen ta bej, e bej. S'me pelqen se bej.
 Inat te kesh, LOL.  :ngerdheshje: 

Kush eshte e krishtere njehere?!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

> Dhe tani çfar e dallon Islamin nga fet e tjera ? !


Fakti qe trajtojn femrat si objekte dhe inferiore dhe qe duan te pushtojn boten.  se dije ti?


Halloween eshte nga festat me te bukura ktu (pas christmass).  Kush nuk jeton ne amerike nuk ka pse te mundohet te kuptoj si festohet kjo feste dhe sa e duan njerezit.

----------


## mia@

> Po lërë moj mia se këta edhe Vitin e Ri e quajnë pagan ( fakt burimin e ka aty, si edhe shumë festa të tjera, për të mos thënë edhe disa religjioze që sot janë aktive ) dhe nuk e dinë se njerëzit sot këto i festojnë vetëm sa për t'u argëtuar.


Pikerisht ketu eshte problemi. Keta jane kunder cdo lloj argetimi. 

Po te festosh vetem brenda familjes, me gruan e femijet mekat eshte? :arushi:

----------


## Nete

Sa te zgjuara na behen amerikanet ,halloween...ka te bej me faca shtriga e monsruma,qka u dogji aq shume..ndryshe me pa faca engjujsh.. :Lulja3:

----------


## mia@

> Sa te zgjuara na behen amerikanet ,halloween...ka te bej me faca shtriga e monsruma,qka u dogji aq shume..ndryshe me pa faca engjujsh..


Ne Amerike jeton ti Nete?

----------


## Nete

> Ne Amerike jeton ti Nete?


Nuk jetoj,por disa me larte si shume po luajne roline te zgjuarve kinse qe jetojne ne amerike,,e ne nuk dime asgje,bla bla blaa halloween me :xx:

----------

